# Puff Lifestyle - Profile of Gran Habano Cigars



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Launched in 2003 by Guillermo Rico, the Gran Habano brand has grown to include a nice portfolio of cigars under its umbrella. Today's profile wi...

Read the full article here: Puff Lifestyle - Profile of Gran Habano Cigars


----------

